# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  iBoardbot, internet controlled drawing robot, JJRobots, Edinburgh, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - JJRobots

jjrobots.com/the-iboardbot

"iBoardbot. The internet controlled whiteboard robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

iBoardbot. The internet controlled whiteboard robot

Published on Feb 9, 2016




> The iBoardbot is a robot connected to the internet capable of writing texts and drawing with great precision. Also, it can erase in a quick and effective way. Send to your iBoardbot your information from any part of the world. As it has a multi-user interface you can also play and challenge your kids, use it as a collaborative notice board or as a twitter wall in your shop window. Have fun and enjoy learning robotics while you assemble your iBoardbot!

----------

